
Write Fewer Tests from Automation to Autogeneration - adamkl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpNmPKjPSFQ
======
adamkl
Also related, for those who'd rather read an article: [https://css-
tricks.com/model-based-testing-in-react-with-sta...](https://css-
tricks.com/model-based-testing-in-react-with-state-machines/)

